# Choisir Ipad Air 2 au lieu de Surface 3



## Mim7 (8 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je suis étudiant en école d'ingé et j'ai décidé de m'acheter une tablette principalement pour mes études. 

J'étais sur le point d'opter pour le nouveau mini 4 mais j'ai réfléchi et je pense qu'un plus grand format me conviendrait mieux finalement. 

J'hésite beaucoup entre la Surface 3 et l'iPad Air, j'aimerai opter pour l'iPad Air 2 car je ne cherche pas à remplacer mon laptop, (alors qu'avec la Surface je me retrouve avec une interface comme sur mon ordi ...) l'iPad reste moins grand (9.7" vs 10.8") et l'écosystème iOS est bon pour les tablettes. Ceci dit j'ai peur de ne pas retrouver quelques fonctionnalités présentes sur la Surface 3 et qui sont très utiles pour un étudiant. 

Notamment OneNote : Je sais que l'application existe désormais dans l'appstore mais elle est assez incomplète. Sur Surface 3, elle permet non seulement d'enregistrer en audio en même temps, mais aussi de "comprendre" ce qui est dit, et donc il suffit d'écrire un mot pour tomber dessus dans l'audio (utile quand on enregistre un cours de 2h assez ennuyeux mais avec des moments clés), aussi, on peut écrire des équations à la main avec le stylet et faire une reconnaissance manuscrite "mathématique" pour faire un joli document, ce qui est primordial pour moi.

Je m'adresse aux utilisateurs d'iPad ici pour voir s'il existe des alternatives dans l'appstore offrant ces fonctionnalités ? Et est-ce que le clavier logitech ultrathin  est convaincant ? Qu'en est-il des stylets qu'on peut trouver sur Amazon ? 

Merci à tous !


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à toi 

Ce n'est que mon avis que je t'apporte : mais utilisant iPad / mac tout les jours (et connaissant très bien les surface pro), vu l'utilité que tu veux en faire tu vas être frustré avec l'Ipad. J'adore mon iPad et je m'en sers tout les jours mais pour des taches simples. J'ai essayé un bon nombre d'app de prise de notes et aucunes m'ont franchement convaincues. A la rigueur Noteplus mais on est très loin des fonctionnalités de OneNote sur Surface.

Concernant les stylets : les jot script sont les plus précis  pour la prise de note et le pencil 53 est le plus agréable pour le dessin. Mais encore une fois je n'ai pas été convaincu ! J'attends impatiemment l'ipad Pro, mais je suis webdesigner donc pas du tout la meme utilisation que toi, et c'est en complément d'un macbook pro.

C'est dur à dire mais je te conseil plutôt la Surface Pro ;( Mais tu peux "essayer" de t'accommoder de l'Ipad, je ne connais pas non plus toutes les apps et en adaptant tes usages à l'ipad pourquoi pas !


----------



## USB09 (15 Octobre 2015)

Pour faire des équation il y Myscript Calculator. Cela permet d'écrire à la main des équations de toutes sorte. Et de les intégrer à un texte proprement et simplement.


----------



## USB09 (15 Octobre 2015)

Pour vous conseillez : il est des fois impératif de prendre en compte les contraintes. Par exemple s'il est défini de travailler avec un programme d'ingénierie. 
Dans le cas contraire il est toujours instinctif de choisir un ordinateur classique. Le mieux étant de s'adapter et délaisser ses vielles habitudes. Il y a toujours des solutions pour tout.


----------



## Gaël (15 Octobre 2015)

Moi, j'en suis même à me demander si un iPad pro remplacera mon iMac alu de 2007. Ayant possédé un iPad 1, 2, 4 et enfin air 2, j'avoue que pour mon utilisation un iPad pro me conviendrait bien. Il me reste plus qu'à trouver un bon logiciel pour remplacer TCF.


----------



## USB09 (16 Octobre 2015)

C'est quoi TCF ?


----------



## Gaël (18 Octobre 2015)

Tous Comptes Faits


----------



## USB09 (19 Octobre 2015)

Oh ce n'est pas ça qui manque !


----------

